# Electronics Box/Insert Ideas for Center Console



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I currently have my GPS, Fishfinder, and VHF Radio flush mounted into my center console just to the right of my steering wheel making it easy to view them while under way. I'd like to keep them in that location but I want a way to protect them from the elements better. 

My idea is to put a recessed electronics box into my center console where they are currently mounted that I can put my electronics in and then have them all protected by a door over the box when they're not in use. I've seen this built into some boats from the factory but I was wondering what is the best way to do this where I can do the work myself and save some money. Looking for all ideas here, not been having much luck Googling for ideas so figure I'll throw it out there for suggestions. I'm guessing the box has to be about 6-12 inches deep, 20-24 inches wide, and 6-12 inches high and I have to be able to mount it to the hole in my center console. I'll be more specific when I measure the area.

BTW, the closes thing I've found to what I'm looking for is below but I'm quite sure the hatch liner won't be strong enough to mount electronics too and the hatch isn't see thru but this you kind of the idea of what I'm looking for.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I have tried the boxes in every configuration possible and they just don't work that well. Takes up too much room and don't hold up that well. What I have done is just get waterproof electronics. I have a furuno 600L, Garmin276C, Northstar GPS and Icom radio. I have soaked them many times without any problems. I would never have an overhead display as I have found they will create neck problems from constantly looking up and down. Most marine electronics are somewhat waterproof. Most will state that on the info.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Sealark I hear you, figured if there was a way somebody would have figured it out by now. I've seen boats out on the water that had the box built into the center console from the factory so it was part of it with a clear or amber door that closed over the electronics. I guess the expensive way would be to have somebody whose good with fiberglass build a box into the area I'm talking about. Thanks for your input, good to hear from somebody who has tried and although not the best news I'd rather know it's not an easy solution before I go and mess up my center console trying.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

One way is to build a box out of Marine Lumber (Acrylic Sheet) to your exact spec's. That stuff is expensive, but fairly easy to work with (cut's, drills and sands easily) if you can't find a box close to what your looking for..... I priced it out at a local Marine place, then went to big lots and bought the 1/4" cutting boards for cheap and finished my project....


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Another thing wrong with a box is, you have to sit down to view it if its on the console. If its mounted out in the open you can just tilt it to suit your view.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok, here's pics of the area I'm talking about. The area the electronics currently take up is about 8"H x 21" Long. Sounds like it's not a good idea to install a box from the input I've gotten back so I guess unless someone comes up with a better idea I'll just leave things like they are and upgrade my GPS with a similar size Garmin so I don't have to adjust the cutout too much. My current GPSMAP 178C is about done, when the display first comes on you can't even see it. After it warms up a bit you can see a faint picture but not easy to see when it's sunny out. I checked with Garmin and the 178C is no longer serviceable under their out of warranty program. I guess it's time to upgrade but damn I wish marine GPS units weren't so expensive! 

​


----------

